# Travis Bicycle Motors



## sauley (Jul 23, 2016)

Looking to buy Travis bicycle motors that attached to the front forks, made in the 50's............complete motors or parts.........contact me through the forum or email me at carric4600@gmail.com


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 23, 2016)

Here's one:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=262532726314


----------



## sauley (Jul 24, 2016)

This motor is way over priced........it's missing the hard to find parts like the mag cover, muffler and Tyco motorcycle throttle.......


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 24, 2016)

It's not mine.
There's another one on ebay but it's in the same price range. Good luck with your search.


----------



## sauley (Jul 24, 2016)

The other one is also missing the gas tank............he been trying to sell it for months............


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 24, 2016)

A NICE USED TRAVIS WILL BE $400. - $600.
I BOUGHT ONE USED THE HIGHER PRICE A YEAR AND SOLD IT IN THE HIGHER PRICE.
GOOD LUCK LOOKING.


----------



## sauley (Jul 28, 2016)

They seen to be hard to find but they are out there...........I have only 2 complete and 1 in parts..........the chrome one is in great shape


----------



## bricycle (Jul 28, 2016)

I sold a complete one for $465


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 28, 2016)

So $450 is not over priced then...hmmm.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2016)

Bikermaniac said:


> So $450 is not over priced then...hmmm.




not if it's all there. There were to models, a 1h.p. and a 1.5h.p.(had the larger tank). early ones were purply-maroon, later were red.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 29, 2016)

Mine ran, but I needed to get the carb dialed in a bit better...would sometimes die at idle. seemed to pull pretty good for a horse less than a Whizzer. Rode it to a local car show once, got a lot of looks (especially when getting near the display cars....Ha!)


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm starting feeling the burn for a nice motor-bike, maybe later...steelheads are waiting now.


----------



## sauley (Jul 30, 2016)

This is a very rare chrome model 1.5 horse all the parts are there..........


----------



## Mark Allard (Aug 29, 2016)

I just bought the one on EBay for $350......though it may not have the Mag cover or the throttle I feel it is still a worthwhile investment. Both can be easily duplicated and its not like theres going to be too many more opportunities to purchase one. I hope you're able to find one that meets your criteria. I also own a homebuilt Briggs And Stratton motorbike and I am looking forward to adding the Travis to my small collection.


----------



## sauley (Aug 30, 2016)

Mark, Nice buy.............and that 26 incher also looks great...........happy riding


----------



## Mark Allard (Sep 4, 2016)

Thanks....I got the Travis yesterday and it started right up no problem. I need information about how the engagement works. If anyone one could help me it would be much appreciated.


----------



## sauley (Sep 5, 2016)

I will send you out a manual, it's only 10 pages.........email me your address....carric4600@gmail.com


----------

